#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 簡單回應功能

## 狼王白牙

白牙希望照顧到不同的會員族群，
就像百度貼吧，或是現在流行的微博系統那樣，

有些優秀的會員在回應帖子時能夠長篇大論，那麼就可以開一篇新帖子來撰文。
有些話比較少的會員，也許回個簡單的一行感謝或讚美，
能否讓後者也能夠回應簡單的 Comments

光是評分系統，以及感謝功能，似乎無法照顧到他們的需求，
能否嘗試開發看看，或許可以使用上述系統來開發修改。

----------


## 狼王白牙

現在思路已經逐漸清晰了，當會員按下感謝按鈕的時候，
使用 Javascript 帶出一行輸入，請問您要發表任何簡短的評論嗎?
目前看起來的：

以下會員對這篇帖子感到感謝：
狼王白牙、斯冰菊、幻貓  （舉例）


就會變成：

以下會員對這篇帖子感到感謝：
狼王白牙：這篇見解非常中肯，推一個。
斯冰菊：為了這篇帖子嚎叫一聲表示贊同。
幻貓：見解獨到，期待再加油。


----------------------
如此一來，原本被視為是灌水，會被版主刪掉的帖子，即可保留，字數限制的嚴格規定就不被詬病。

請列為高優先開發選項。

----------


## yoching

想法不錯，我記得有類同這樣的插件，有空可以幫你找。
要不然照你說的想法去修改感謝插件也是一個不錯的做法。

----------


## 好喝的茶

記得這個提議在很久以前就有，好像是因為技術問題什麼的而擱置了。
現在難得實現此功能，覺得很是不錯。

希望附加留言功能也能盡快實現︰3

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 想法不錯，我記得有類同這樣的插件，有空可以幫你找。
> 要不然照你說的想法去修改感謝插件也是一個不錯的做法。


我已經找過了，不過幾乎所有的論壇並無開發這項功能，
包括非 vBulletin 的論壇，這個功能呼聲極高，
就連文學版的管理員也表示贊同，
希望 Yoching 大大考慮優先看看，目前論壇近乎已經上了軌道
有了這個功能可以解決我們最在意的水帖問題。

我不太好意思再麻煩雪麒，因為我沒付錢給他請他維護，但是他完成了大部分的工作

----------

